# Game Thread: 76ers @ Knicks (Feb. 24)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*February 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)

Philadelphia 76ers (26-27) Vs New York Knicks (21-33)

@Madison Square Garden, New York, NY*
Aired on:







and









*Projected Starting Lineups:*


 ]

*Season Series:* Knicks lead series 2-1.

*Storyline:* NEW YORK (Ticker) -- The Philadelphia 76ers made the big splash before the trade deadline, acquiring five-time All-Star forward Chris Webber from the Sacramento Kings.

The combination of superstar guard Allen Iverson and Webber probably makes the Sixers a legitimate contender for the NBA Finals. The defending champion Detroit Pistons and the Miami Heat are regarded as the teams likely to meet in the Eastern Conference finals.

But the addition of Webber probably will result in the Sixers running away with the Atlantic Division title and perhaps rising to at least the third best team in the East.

Webber will probably not be in uniform Thursday night when the Sixers visit the New York Knicks. Philadelphia shipped forwards Kenny Thomas, Corliss Williamson and Brian Skinner to Sacramento for Webber and forwards Matt Barnes and Michael Bradley on Wednesday.

It's been quite a week for Iverson. The NBA's leading scorer at 29.8 points per game earned All-Star Game Most Valuable Player honors on Sunday. Now he learned he will get to play with Webber.

In his final game before the All-Star break, Iverson was held to 23 points on 8-of-21 shooting as the 76ers dropped a 93-75 decision to the Detroit Pistons last Wednesday, snapping a three-game winning streak.

Despite being one game below .500, Philadelphia enters Thursday's contest in a virtual tie for first place in the the Atlantic with the Boston Celtics.

The Knicks have lost nine of their last 12 games and 20 of 25 to slip into last place in the Atlantic. They lost at Detroit, 97-88 on Tuesday. Jamal Crawford scored 23 points for New York.

It will be the final matchup of the season between the division rivals, with the Knicks taking two of the first three. The Sixers won the last meeting, 106-105, on February 14 when Iverson found Marc Jackson for the go-ahead layup with one second remaining.

Philadelphia has lost four straight games at Madison Square Garden, including a 96-88 defeat on November 9. 

LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Thank God for the Knicks. Here was a game I was worried we were going to lose for lack of depth, then they go and trade a good portion of their roster as well. A win puts us back in first place in the Atlantic.

For those of you who don't know the Knicks have traded Vin Baker, Jamison Brewer, Nazr Mohammed and Moochie Norris for Malik Rose, Maurice Taylor, and two first round picks.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rodney Rogers is set to make his Sixers debut tonight, because the Sixers are going to need eight players active to play the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Thank God for the Knicks. Here was a game I was worried we were going to lose for lack of depth, then they go and trade a good portion of their roster as well. A win puts us back in first place in the Atlantic.
> 
> For those of you who don't know the Knicks have traded Vin Baker, Jamison Brewer, Nazr Mohammed and Moochie Norris for Malik Rose, Maurice Taylor, and two first round picks.


 yeah...it would have been rough, but they are missing some depth too, so that should make it somewhat easier to handle with so few players.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's snowing so bad, I couldn't go into work so I actually get to watch this game.

Funny thing they just showed, Rodney Ro*d*gers is on the bench for the Sixers. :laugh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This game is going to be extremely high scoring, both teams are pushing the ball which is weird since both teams have damn near empty benches. So far the Sixers defensive rotations have looked good.

One thing I'm liking is how every now and then they have Andre Iguodala bringing the ball up the floor, they've been doing it more frequently as the season progressed, I like the different look it gives the team. Especially allowing Iverson to work off some screens every now and then in the half court.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

igoudala reminds me of lebron, he's got mad athletic ability and he's a great passer, he's handles are good 2...........he could be really good


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rodney Rogers!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, Andre Iguodala with one of the best plays I've seen all season. Drove down the lane looked like he was going for a dunk, Jerome Williams challenged the shot and Dre-I hit Samuel Dalembert with a behind the back pass for a dunk.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Go Dalembert :clap:

6-8, 12 Pts, 9 Rebs, 2 Assists


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

58-55 the 76ers lead at the half.

I hope Penny keeps shooting, he'll make winning this game easier for the 76ers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Great. The Knicks are making a run. The Sixers halfcourt offense is looking pathetic out there, a huge reason is the attention that the Knicks are paying to Dalembert. Because of that attention, we aren't getting any offensive rebounds.

I have to say, while Billy King did a great job making these trades.. in this game we really miss Willie Green, because he would have success offensively against Jamal Crawford. Iguodala and McKie are too passive on the offensive end to be effective in this game.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Great. The Knicks are making a run. The Sixers halfcourt offense is looking pathetic out there, a huge reason is the attention that the Knicks are paying to Dalembert. Because of that attention, we aren't getting any offensive rebounds.
> 
> I have to say, while Billy King did a great job making these trades.. in this game we really miss Willie Green, because he would have success offensively against Jamal Crawford. Iguodala and McKie are too passive on the offensive end to be effective in this game.


I'll tell you what man, we just cant rebound. I have seen numerous plays in which the ball is gettable, but we just cant come out with it. Man, I hope Chris helps us on the glass. I know he is averaging 10/game, but boy I hope he keeps that up. Thats where we need him just as much as low post scoring.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Stroke,

It's almost a running gage out there with Marc Jackson. He can't run, he can't jump, so he's a liability on the glass. A ball will be a fraction of an inch over his head and he can't get it. He brings some good things to the table, but man.. I think he lied about his age or something, he plays like he's in his 40's at least.

Aaron McKie just proved me wrong there, getting pretty aggressive on the offensive side of the ball getting us back in this. One quarter to go, it'll be interesting to see how we'll work our way out of this.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Rodney Rogers!


Wrong thread.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Marc Jackson must lead the league in missed rebounds. Hopefully when Rogers is rested, we can put him at PF, and go from there. This game is still winnable.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The difference in this game was the Sixers giving Kurt Thomas any shot he wanted, what's frustrating is that they were basically all from the same distance with the same amount of defense on him every time. I mean, I won't mince my words, the Knicks are a bad team, and we played right into their hands with this one.

I mean, we let Kurt Thomas basically shoot warm-up shots all second half long. Marc Jackson will never come out on anyone, I mean Marc seriously.. if a guy has a hot hand do you think they'll just start missing everything while you're standing far off of him? Ugh, Big Jack sucks.

The fact we had no half court offense to speak of also hurt us, the Knicks completely took away the lobs to Dalembert, which is why Sammy will definitely need to work a lot with Webber and try to pick up anything he can to help his own game.

The rotations early were great, now as the game went on (fatigue definitely played a part) the Knicks got everything they wanted offensively. And they completely owned the glass. I don't understand why in a game like this you wouldn't dump the whole "switching" scheme O'Brien has to help the players out who are going through fatigue.

26-28, 28 games left in the season. Great things can still happen, but we have to do a lot to make the playoffs let alone make noise in them.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

It was a loss that should have been a Sixer win. However, I am still optimistic, and I still see this game as a game when we didnt have our full team. Once chris joins the team saturday, things hopefully we begin looking better. We need to make that push to move up in the conference.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

We wont see the real team for another few weeks imo.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We had a ten point lead in the 3rd and we started getting sloppy and it all went down hill from there. Kurt Thomas played nice in the second half, he was hitting EVERYTHING! I guess I can accept this loss a little better because we are missing a few players from a recent trade.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> We had a ten point lead in the 3rd and we started getting sloppy and it all went down hill from there. Kurt Thomas played nice in the second half, he was hitting EVERYTHING! I guess I can accept this loss a little better because we are missing a few players from a recent trade.


Mainly the best one! I cant wait to see this team after they mesh together following a few games.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Just caught some highlights of the game........what set AI off?


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> Just caught some highlights of the game........what set AI off?


He was pissed that the ref gave him a tech for throwing the ball hard towards him as time expired. 

He did it b/c he wasn't getting the foul calls from the refs. And I agree, b/c AI got fouled at least 3 or 4 times in the paint and it wasn't called.


----------

